# Best girly girl nail color for summer peds?



## SoBelle (May 25, 2007)

OK,

I just finished getting my nails done and realized I may be getting in a rut - What is your favorite girly girl nail color for your toes this summer? I am hooked on OPI's "I'm Not Really A Waitress" (It is just so sexy and most of my suits feature red, white or black) but I need to get more creative and make a change this year- any ideas girls?


----------



## brewgrl (May 25, 2007)

i love Didgeridoo Your Nails? by OPI... they have a whole matching lip and liner set to go with it, how girlie is that???

i also love OPI's Divine &amp; China Glaze How about a Tumble


----------



## SoBelle (May 25, 2007)

Brewgrl,

Thanks - I looked at the Austrailia Collection at the salon. I am actually thinking about even getting away from reds altogether for the summer (although cool reds are my colors). I'm in the middle of an (amicable but necessary) divorce and just needed to make some major changes as part of starting over. I already had a spur of the moment makeover changing from below shoulder in carmel with reddish highlights to to now just-below-chin curly bob in Java Brown. (My producer freaked!).


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 25, 2007)

one of my fav polishes for summer thats not an LE one is

covergirl's papaya shake. its a pretty peachy-coral shade with some shimmer in it.

it makes you look insta tan (at least on me it dose anyways).


----------



## makeupcyn (May 25, 2007)

Japanese Rose Garden by OPI is what I am using now, it's a nice bright opaque pink. A little flat but once you put a clear coat over it it's perfect. I love "I'm not really a waitress" too!


----------



## LilDee (May 25, 2007)

OPI's - it's all greek to me!

I'm wearing it on my toes right now, when I did pedi's this color was always really popular.. It's a Deep Pink and I love it


----------



## dentaldee (May 26, 2007)

I love love love China Glaze in Shocking Pink........it is neon pink and it's uv reactive........I get tons of compliments whenever I wear it.............I would never think about putting it on my finger though............so much fun for summer toes!!


----------



## lisakelley (May 26, 2007)

I just saw that Allure's readers choice awards for best bright nail colors went to OPI's "That's Berry Daring" and Chanel's "Organdy." Organdy is a fun, bright pink. Hope that helps!


----------



## Jessica (May 26, 2007)

My all time fave is Essie's Fiji !!!! Love that color on my toes, especially in the summer when im tan.


----------



## KristieTX (May 26, 2007)

Chanel Organdy is gorgeous! I also really love OPI's Your Villa or Mine?


----------



## RachaelMarie (May 26, 2007)

I like Rimmel's Baby Pink (I'm wearing this right now) or Grape Sorbet.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Rachael Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like Rimmel's Baby Pink (I'm wearing this right now) or Grape Sorbet. i love rimmel polishes, im wearing star kissed today.


----------



## FeverDream (May 27, 2007)

Sephora: Bourjois So Laque! Nail Enamel: Nail Polish in Rose Corset 04


----------



## magosienne (May 27, 2007)

summer for me means beautiful seas, means turquoise and means my new blue polish from Claire's called "ocean blue" (love the name). it's a nice blue, almost turquoise, and it only cost me 2â‚¬50 ! (about 3.3 US$). and it stays one week on your nails with two coats of O.P.I. start to finish.


----------



## ms_sunlight (May 27, 2007)

Oh, neon brights this year in corals and pinks.


----------



## beautyshopgirl (May 28, 2007)

I like a bright pink for summer.


----------



## Renee33 (May 28, 2007)

OPI's Hey Vito! Is my Car Ready is a great summer color and such a great name!


----------



## Lissaboo (May 28, 2007)

I normally vary every couple of weeks lol I go from pale pinks and bright pinks to neon greens oranges and neon french tipping my own feet I loOve bright colors!


----------



## niksaki (May 28, 2007)

why dont you get Brisa french gel toes? it is so pretty and summery and goes with everything, this is what i have every summer, i love it.

other wise a pretty summery colour i like is lighten up by creative.


----------



## SoBelle (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow - this taking on a life of its own. Thanks so much for the suggestions all. I saw the Chanel Organdy and Your Villa or Mine and they are both really cute shades for pinks.

I was just looking in my bath cab the other day and realized I have about 10 shades of reds, from brown reds to blue reds and couple very pale pinks. (A lot of which haven't been opened in so long I doubt they are any good.) Why is it we buy polish then go the nails salon and choose one on the rack - crazy! Going to clean them out this weekend and hit Sephora and Ultra with a couple of friends. It is time for a polish "play"robe update!





Neon greens and blues - I have worn these when I want to get funky during a day at the beach, but I just never can get comfortable looking down at my toes in sandals in these shades for much more than a weekend without feeling a little funny.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 1, 2007)

My signature home pedi is this color. And then I sprinkle one of my loose glitters on it and then top with a clear coat. I love it with this one glitter that is a mixture of orange pink and white glitter. Very cute and summery.







I also love sky blue, lavender, bright yellow, and bright pink for summer. And I often do contrasting tip colors, contrasting half moons (the kind of reversed french manicure), polka dots, or glitters for a little fun.


----------



## chinadoll (Jul 30, 2007)

Essie pink colors like Sugar Daddy.


----------



## xomeesh428ox (Aug 1, 2007)

i like chapel of love by opi its bubblegum pink with a gold shimmer


----------

